# Vendor



## Rayb (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello, Has anyone bought from Orchidaceae brfore and how were they? Thanks Ray


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 28, 2006)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=857

Jon
________
Grape Ape


----------



## Heather (Aug 28, 2006)

Yep! plants are always larger than advertised and at excellent prices.  Happy shopping!


----------

